# My first waterfall attempt



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

Not quite what I had in mind but now I know what to expect. My first time using water effects.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice detail, and looks like water trickling down to me!

How bout taking a front wheel off the tractor, aging it, and putting some field "rust' on it, like it's been abandoned?

That would fit the dio very nicely. Just a suggestion.

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!"


----------

